# Ethoxyquin and Fish Meal



## luvMyBRT

So if you get a dog food that doesn't contain any fish meal or fish ingredients does that mean that there is no ethoxyquin in the food?


----------



## harrkim120

Here's Wikipedia's information on ethoxyquin:

Ethoxyquin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From the sound of it, it is very possible that ethoxyquin could be used as a preservative in another ingredient. I guess you could always call up the food company and ask them...hopfully they would know the answer.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Thanks for your reply and the link. While doing my searching it seemed that it is mostly related to preserving fish, but now I understand that it can be used in more ingredients.....what nasty stuff.....:frown:


----------



## wags

Dog foods that include BHT, BHA, Ethoxyquin, are a potential cancer risk. Dogs can have skin conditions because of the preservatives. They're chemicals used to preserve the food for a long time. Ethoxyquin is used in consumer products like spices, but you would have to eat a lot of that particular spice, to be consuming what a dog eats! People have done a lot of complaining about the use of Ethoxyquin in their dogs food (YEAH) and the manufactures are going to a more natural preservative ~different vitamins ~spices~other ways to preserve dog foods. For the manufactures of the dog foods its good for us to know they have gone away from the bad chemicals and for them it means a shorter shelf life of the dog food they are making which is fine! We really don't need dog food to be around for like a year! The manufacturer of the dog food is suppose to put how the fish is preserved on the labels.


----------



## SaltyDog

Ethoxyquin is a preservative in fish meal. If there is no fish anything in the food...you are probably good....

If you buy a quality dog food it should have Salmon Oil in it over canola or flaxseed....thus the manufacturer better state that it is Ethoxyquin free.


----------



## kevin bradley

a person could always buy products from Natura and Champion and never have to worry about Ethoxyquin...

Just a thought


----------



## PUNKem733

kevin bradley said:


> a person could always buy products from Natura and Champion and never have to worry about Ethoxyquin...
> 
> Just a thought



This is correct.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

SaltyDog said:


> Ethoxyquin is a preservative in fish meal. If there is no fish anything in the food...you are probably good....
> 
> If you buy a quality dog food it should have Salmon Oil in it over canola or flaxseed....thus the manufacturer better state that it is Ethoxyquin free.


is chicken fa used in the same way as canola oil,salmon oil?
and whats it mean mixed with tropholiptus.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ethoxyquin is only used to preserve fish MEALS ( not whole fish, so a food having salmon or herring or trout is fine...... salmon meal, herring meal, etc could be preserved with E.) All Diamond products with fish meal do contain ethoxyquin. The loophole they have is that manufacturers don't have to disclose if their SUPPLIERS use ethoxyquin, only if they add it themselves. All Natura, Fromm, Champion, Petcurean products are ethoxyquin free.


----------



## buddy97

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The loophole they have is that manufacturers don't have to disclose if their SUPPLIERS use ethoxyquin, only if they add it themselves. All Natura, Fromm, Champion, Petcurean products are ethoxyquin free.


exactly. there are a bunch of manufacturers who use the claim "we dont use ehtoxyquin" or state we preserve with mixed tocopherals. this doesn not mean their suppliers are not using it, it only tells you what the manufacturer has put in themselves. unless they put something in writing stating they dont add it AND their suppliers dont use it, then i will assume it is in their fish products.

"x company does not preserve with ethoxyquin" is a meaningless statement. if you want to be sure, contact your manufacturer and ask them to verify that they dont use it and their suppliers dont use it.

U.S. based dog food manufacturers have to get a special permit before they may have their supplier preserve with something other than E.


----------



## ruckusluvr

i have heard that commercial chicken feed is very E heavy. and that it is possible even if your dog food does not have fish, there is enough E in the chickens from eating the E heavy chicken food... your dog food might contain E.

i dont know how accurate this is.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ethoxyquin is only used to preserve fish MEALS ( not whole fish, so a food having salmon or herring or trout is fine...... salmon meal, herring meal, etc could be preserved with E.) All Diamond products with fish meal do contain ethoxyquin. The loophole they have is that manufacturers don't have to disclose if their SUPPLIERS use ethoxyquin, only if they add it themselves. All Natura, Fromm, Champion, Petcurean products are ethoxyquin free.


i honestly am not hugely concerned about the ethoxyquin content in my dog's canidae grain free. this is for 2 reasons. the first reason is that taste of the wild claims that the cooking process eliminates most of the ethox. to less than .05 percent or something. i assume candiae uses the same cooking process since they are a lso made by diamonds facility.

my second reason for not being super concerned, is that canidae grain frees barely has any fish meal in it. ocean fish meal is the last meat ingredient in the food it is the 8th ingredien i nthe food.

i am confident that this as well as the fact it is cooked to kill it odd, will ensure that the ethoxyquin levels arent too much of a concern for shanes health!

what i am more concerned of is that potatoes are the 4th
Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb, *potatoes, peas*, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), lamb meal, o*cean fish meal,* tomato pomace,


----------



## Foodie

Not quite ethoxyquin free.



> Champion’s Ethoxyquin standard is set at true trace level, not to exceed 5 ppm (parts per million) of Ethoxyquin, which is 0.0005%, or one half of one thousandth of 1% – the lower limit of what most certified laboratories are able to detect or measure.


Champion Petfoods | F.A.Q


----------



## ann g

Wellness states that they have the special permit so their suppliers are not putting E in their foods.


----------



## lola

ruckusluvr said:


> i have heard that commercial chicken feed is very E heavy. and that it is possible even if your dog food does not have fish, there is enough E in the chickens from eating the E heavy chicken food... your dog food might contain E.
> 
> i dont know how accurate this is.


see what i mean? if it's not one thing it's the other!!!!
i don't view etho as a big problem because anything in excess is harmful and i would just go crazy analyzing and having a PERFECT dog food.


----------



## cochon

Personally, I think that you should look for a dog food that doesn't have any chemicals in it, and if you can't find it, feed raw. Those things can be and area big deal for both humans and animals. There have been numerous times when certain porducts were considered safe in moderation and didn't turned out to be, and the standard is actually pretty low. You can eat pretty much anything in moderation (even posions, actually) and not die right away, but it doesn't make it acceptable to put in food.


----------



## lola

i would definitely go homemade/raw but for other reasons like dog food being around for only 60 years and it being only for MONEY.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

It is only used in fish meal and is used in some human spices......

I did a huge study on this and the problem is the US Coast Guard requires it's use if the meal is ""made at sea"". Manufactures can get a specil permit but it cost money....Here is what I found.

Canadian manufactures are not bound by that law and Champion foods(Orijen & Acana), Horizon/Horizon Legacy and Petcurean (Go,Now and Smmit) DO NOT USE IT nor do their supplies.

American manufactures Wellness and Artemis have the special permits.

Every other dog food manufacture in America that has fish meal in it most likely has been preserved by the big bad E by their suppliers. I emailed every decent dog food manufacture and I certainly got a lot of BS. 

Nature's Variety says their fish meal is frozen by their suppliers.

Merrick, Breeders Choice, Timberwolf, Nature's Logic and Fromm all stated that they did not buy from suppliers that did use it.These were the only companies who stated that their suppliers did not use it. 

Naturapet, (Evo, Innova, California Natural, Health Wise and Karma) states it loud and clear on their web site, that they do not buy from suppliers who use it. But P & G bought this company so I know this company well change that, because it is a added cost to the manufacturing process.


----------



## ajcstr

Interesting:

Did Pet Owners Influence Several Brands of Pet Food to Change? Looks like it


----------



## Laurie

Here is the answer of the Premium Edge about the fish meal. I asked them yesterday.


Dear Laurie:

Thank you for your inquiry.

The fish meal that is used in Premium Edge is preserved naturally, both prior to and after entering port. All of the fish meal is preserved with mixed tocopherols (vitamin E).


Sincerely,

Melissa Brookshire, DVM


----------



## wrangler1

SaltyDog said:


> Ethoxyquin is a preservative in fish meal. If there is no fish anything in the food...you are probably good....
> 
> If you buy a quality dog food it should have Salmon Oil in it over canola or flaxseed....thus the manufacturer better state that it is Ethoxyquin free.



I wish people would stop the hysteria about this. The dog food companies get an earful about this and I really can't think of one that doesn't use Naturox or something similar on fish meal. Was is it an issue? Yes it was...Is it now, not really. They generally buy from the same group of suppliers.

All this nonsense about the Coast Guard and permits is just internet BS. just like corn allergies, flax destroying intestines and beet pulp clogging things.


----------



## chowder

ruckusluvr said:


> i have heard that commercial chicken feed is very E heavy. and that it is possible even if your dog food does not have fish, there is enough E in the chickens from eating the E heavy chicken food... your dog food might contain E.
> 
> i dont know how accurate this is.


Commercial chickens are fed chicken feed preserved with ethoxyquin. Residue is found in the highest amount in chicken liver, body fat, and egg yolks with lesser amounts in the breast muscles. Unless you are buying organic chickens, they have probably contained some amounts of ethoxyquin when YOU ate them and fed them to your dogs. The same applies to beef and pork. 

It is also routinely used post- harvest on pears and apples, and is used as a preservative in spices like chili powder and paprika. Ethoxyquin was found in paprika samples at levels up to 63 ppm and in chili powder samples at levels up to 20 ppm. Here is a website with several good research articles on the subject.


Ethoxyquin :: analysis

The same is true of cows, cows milk, and pork. It is widely used in most animal feed worldwide. In tests of dog food, it was supposedly found in TRACE amounts in every single brand but in such minute amounts that it didn't have to be reported since levels up to 75ppm are considered acceptable. 

I would imagine that if you tested the blood of most humans, you could find trace levels in most humans at this point, just like every other chemical produced now.


----------



## wrangler1

chowder said:


> Commercial chickens are fed chicken feed preserved with ethoxyquin. Residue is found in the highest amount in chicken liver, body fat, and egg yolks with lesser amounts in the breast muscles. Unless you are buying organic chickens, they have probably contained some amounts of ethoxyquin when YOU ate them and fed them to your dogs. The same applies to beef and pork.
> 
> It is also routinely used post- harvest on pears and apples, and is used as a preservative in spices like chili powder and paprika. Ethoxyquin was found in paprika samples at levels up to 63 ppm and in chili powder samples at levels up to 20 ppm. Here is a website with several good research articles on the subject.
> 
> 
> Ethoxyquin :: analysis
> 
> 
> The same is true of cows, cows milk, and pork. It is widely used in most animal feed worldwide. In tests of dog food, it was supposedly found in TRACE amounts in every single brand but in such minute amounts that it didn't have to be reported since levels up to 75ppm are considered acceptable.
> 
> I would imagine that if you tested the blood of most humans, you could find trace levels in most humans at this point, just like every other chemical produced now.



I think this whole thing with chickens and ethoxyquin got started with a study in early 1980's where chickens were purposely fed feed with ethoxyquin and the telephone game started from there, just like corn and allergies. I certainly don't think its a good idea to have ethoxyquin anywhere but the reality is not the pandemic it is thought to be.


----------

